# Took a few pics today...



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Got a new lens for my 450D today so took a few pics on my way home from work, nothing special but gotta start somewhere. Will be able to do a spot the difference this time next week! :wink: 








































Thanks for looking.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks good smeds, what are you planning to do with her?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Not 100% decided yet, but some very subtle mods.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looked a nice day for topless, looking tidy. A nice combo, TT and Photography 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good buddy, I think it is time for some mods 

Charlie


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

All will be revealed in due course Charlie, the next couple of months are going to be quite damn expensive!


----------

